# moldy hash



## gunnjabsgrow

hey there. i got a pound of hash recently and i have about a qp left and its went moldy. white and some yellow keeps growing on it. my buddys told me this too. i was wondering if i can put it in isoproanal and turn it to oil. or what to do to stop it or fix it or so on. ill try to get some pics up here soon


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmm id say there isnt much you can but turn it into oil bro i mean i wouldnt smoke it how it is now at all lol be kinda toxic turning into oil i figure would kill everything but thc


----------



## trillions of atoms

i agree, dont smoke mold.....


----------



## The Effen Gee

Try to shave as much of the mold off the surface as you possibly can...

Mold spores are impossibly hard to filter from the solution, and even though they are dead...they are still there.

Use a razorblade and go SLOW, shave or scrape a little at a time and discard.

If you have already made it, add a bit more alcohol to the mix and filter a few more times than normal using coffee filters or a similar medium. I would try to stay away from the paper type filters and trim them as small as you can to limit filter absorption.

Check the ISO Oil thread and there are a few good methods for extraction if you need more info.

-----> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581


----------



## gunnjabsgrow

i havent dont nothing with it yet. 

so i should put it in iso and make hash cuz mold will get threw? i cut one of the chunks down to no mold and got 7gs from a 22 gram chunk. i could probably get more but its small pieces now and mold on each piece. what would cause mold on hash even?


----------



## The Effen Gee

Dampness, Mold Spores and Darkness. 

Squeeze as much hash out as you can, just more oil in the end.

Good luck man, mold *****.


----------



## Joseph James

Never smoked a mold spore before...wait...maybe i have. 

Salvage what you can!​


----------



## Kupunakane

The bad thing with mold,
  Is you need to think about where it came from. Mold is never any good unless it is a controlled growing of it for say something like cheese.
  The mold most likely comes from the bacteria that is on peoples hands, or from spores floating around on the breeze, neither one of which is gonna be healthy to inhale. Though the heat would certainly kill of the bacteria and the mold, you still don't want to introduce that into your lungs.
  I would go to a local drug store, and pick up a bottle or two of 99% Isopropal Alcohol, that leaves 1% water, you know the rest. Waste not-want not right ?  Oh-yeah, when you do this avoid light like the plague, and use a well vented area, remember that the vapors from Alcohol are heavier than air so they will sink to the ground, and then flow around, so if there is an ignition source nearby then goodbye. Careful is the ticket.
Read what Effen said again, cause he is right on the money.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms

if you only get 7 gs of good hash, leave the 7 gs out to dry. then make iso out of the moldy stuff.


----------



## The Effen Gee

^^^^^^

mmmm, Sounds like the hash was made using moldy bud, I would guess.

I would personally not recomm smoking it, just to be safe.

...But I am picky as heck and if it seems fine to smoke it prolly is.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow

i dont smoke much weed or hash or anything. i just wanna try to get it to be smokable instead of losing out on it. next time im out and about im guna get some iso and try it out


----------



## The Effen Gee

I just made a batch out of a gram of moldy NYSD and got about 1/4 gram of oil. I let it soak for about 2 days, the mixture was dark green, double filtered and INSANELY POTENT.

Smoking it is different though.


----------



## Tokentoker

You could try wiping it down with surgical spirit , available from a chemist/pharmacy/drugstore for pennies. The spirit kills the mold and evaporates ,totally non toxic too...a pound of Hash , lucky you .


----------

